# magnus broadheads



## the ben pearson hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

what do you guys think about magnus stinger broadheads i just picked up a pack and they shoot good but what about performance on deer i only got the 100 grain broadheads because thats all i practiced with and i hate changing stuff midseason


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2010)

I had the heavier ones and they flew real good ........ they were deadly on the possums and the tree rats i never got to shoot one at a deer.......LOL


----------



## ky_longbow (Nov 16, 2010)

great broadheads , im speaking of the 4 blade stingers, would like to be using them this season, but the weights do not jive with my hunting setup this year, wish they made them in 175 and 200 grains,
a few pics, entrance and exit hole......


----------



## ky_longbow (Nov 16, 2010)

more stinger havic.........and a stinger blood trail.......


----------



## stick-n-string (Nov 16, 2010)

I shot 2 deer with the 125 buzz cut stingers. Left massive blood trail on the buck, but I did drill his heart, and on the doe she left an ok bloodtrail but only went 40 yards and fell within site. 
Overall I liked them!


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 17, 2010)

I dont know about the Stingers- never shot them, but I'm a Magnus fan all the way. I use the Magnus II 125 gr.  and have never been disappointed. I have heard a ton of good things about the stingers, however.


----------



## TGUN (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm a Magnus fan also. I use the 125 Magnus II glue on's and glue them to a 32 grain screw in adapter. After seeing those photos, I am going to need to try the stingers in 150 grain. 

Bill


----------



## ky_longbow (Nov 17, 2010)

Bill, the stinger 150 4 blades are the one of the best 4 blades out there, the bleeders look small in comparison to some other heads, BUT dont let them fool ya, they really spill the blood, the pic of the little buck above, the entrance hole looks to be far back , but the stinger was angling into the chest area, it lodged in the offside left shoulder , done tremendous damage as the deer ran off........


----------



## TGUN (Nov 17, 2010)

yup, looks like a 300 win mag hole. Just got the "high confidence" feeling with my current set up and not going to play around right now, but I will be picking some up to play with in the winter. I like the versatility of the glue on's when tuning but would rather have a manufactured screw in now that I am comfortable with the 150 range in broadhead weight for my new bow.

Thanks for the pics, they say it all.


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 17, 2010)

I am a huge Magnus fan, love em!!!


----------

